# loose leash walking webinar TOMORROW NIGHT



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Join me tomorrow night? Only $19.95 ...

https://www.fenzidogsportsacademy.com/self-study/webinars


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShamaMama said:


> Join me tomorrow night? Only $19.95 ...
> 
> https://www.fenzidogsportsacademy.com/self-study/webinars


This is an EXTREMELY effective way of teaching loose leash walking!!!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

The webinar was great! We can talk about it at our zoom meeting that Ricky Ricardo's popi is organizing. I met someone there who has a Havanese mix and who (gasp!) hadn't heard of the online Havanese forum! I encouraged them to join us ...


----------

